# Lotus Notes 6.5



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Need some help...beside the fact that it sucks

When user tries to Archive her notes she gets the following Notes error: Special database object cannot be located.


Here is IBM solution...any ideas or alteast translations... looks like the writer got tired and didnt finish the soulution

"Special Database..." Error Opening Database in a Notes Client 

Technote


Problem 
When you attempt to open a database from a Notes client, the following error occurs:

"Special Database Object Cannot be Located" 



Solution 
This error occurs when the Launch option, in the Database Properties dialog box, is set to launch either the first attachment or first doclink in the "About database" document, but the document does not actually contain attachments or doclinks.
The database designer (or manager) can change this setting without opening the database by highlighting the database icon on the Notes workspace and then selecting File, Database, Properties and then switching to the Launch tab. 





Historical Number 
138555

Thanks


----------

